# What Do Your Grandchildren Call You?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2014)

When I was young, I called my grandparents Grandma and Grandpa.  My sister's children used to call my mother and father Grammi and Grampi.  What do your grandchildren call you?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2014)

Grand Mimi and Grand Fifi. How that started, I have no idea. My front license plate reads MiandFi.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2014)

My daughter's daughter calls me mumsie and I used to call her bumpkin. I don't remember how we got started on those nicks except that I was young and grandma just didn't seem to fit me from any of our standpoints.  Mostly I would cringe anytime I heard the term grandmother or any semblance of the title.  I'm not so sure she appreciates being called bumpkin these days though, but, she wouldn't come right out and say so, to her mumsie.


----------



## Lady (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine called me Grandma Glasses when they were young. Cause i was always losing them and i would go around asking them wheres Grandma Glasses


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 20, 2014)

I`m Grandma,he`s Grandpa. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't have grandchildren, but as I'm Celtic as were my parents and grandparents, they were always called granny and granda


----------



## Pam (Sep 20, 2014)

Nanny.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 20, 2014)

Gramma


----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m Grandma,he`s Grandpa. Nothing too exciting.



Ditto here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2014)

Gramma..    Although.. my oldest grandson has referred to me as the "Friendly Gramma".....  lol!!   Have to wonder what that makes the other gramma?   hahahaha


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm Grammi  ...  older ones call me Gram. ( all about the nickname. )


----------



## oakapple (Sep 22, 2014)

Just Grandma and Grandad.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Momo here...all the others were taken.


----------



## Raven (Sep 22, 2014)

We only have one grandson.  When he was little he called us Nannie & Grampy.
Now that he's an adult he calls us Nan & Gramp and we love him to bits.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2014)

...  as long as they call us, huh?

here's a cute website of Grandparent names:  http://www.namenerds.com/uucn/granny.html


----------



## Shirley (Sep 22, 2014)

Mamma. It was supposed to be Grandma but my DGD pronounced it Mamma. That's ma'am-ma. When her little brother came along, he called me Mamma, too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm Gram and my husband is Pop or Poppy , and I love being called Gram !


----------



## Ina (Sep 24, 2014)

Sassy, I'm called Grams by the kids, and I'm not sure how I go to be plural!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 28, 2014)

We are Grandma and Grandpa to our grandkids.  The other grandparents are "Nana" and "Granddad".


----------



## Just plain me (Sep 28, 2014)

To distingush one set of Grandparents from another I am Grandma Brenda and hubby is Grandpa Charles. But since he had an accident with a sawblade that cut his face they love to call him "Grandpa Scarface", just to joke, and you can not even see the scar anymore. LOL!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine call me MeMa and they called my deceased husband Papa.

My first Grandchild kept following me around in his walker calling me MeMa, so MeMa it was to be.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2014)

Nana


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2014)

MeeMaw when she was young and now it's just Grandma.  The step-granddaughters always called me Grandma.  The new little sort-of-granddaughter calls me Nanny.


----------



## Lon (Dec 15, 2014)

They call  me GRANDPA.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

When they were young the girls called me Papa, now it's Grandpa or Gramps.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 21, 2014)

Grammy.  My daughter wanted to call me by my given name Donna when she was about nine and I said no, I work hard at being a mother so I've earned the title.  She thought about it then said with a devilish smile, ok, Mommy Donna.  I agreed to that as long as I got the title I have earned and the name's stuck so when she was pregnant it was a given that her child would call me Grammy Donna but grandson has only ever bothered with the Grammy.  While the other two grandmothers (his father's mother and step-mother) were arguing over who got to be Nana, I just plunged ahead with Grammy.

My grandfathers both died before I was born so I never knew them but while one grandmother was Grandma, my French grandmother was Minmere.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jul 3, 2016)

One grandson.  He doesn't call.  I got a new phone and thought maybe he would text--silly me - sigh.

When my son was a toddler, he was a little mixed up.  He called my mom "Grammyfodder".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2016)

Our Grandsons call us Oma and Opa. The German heritage coming out I guess.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 3, 2016)

The grandkids have always called me Grandpa Carrot. I'm rather tall and when I was still working I was required to wear a bright orange shirt. Grandma was always Grandma..


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 3, 2016)

Don't have any grandchildren yet but am glad to see that Grandpa and Grandma are still popular.  Around here most of the grandparents have, what sounds to me, really silly names.   Grandpa and Grandma still seem more respectful but I can appreciate the fact that there is bonding with very personal names/titles between you and the child. 

My boys always called their grandparents - Granddad and Grandma Ruth (since he remarried) and Grandma Flaherty (just Grandma when they were with her).  

Growing up our Dutch grandparents were Grandma and Grandpop  (Pop or Poppy is a popular Dutch term for Dad or Daddy)  while the German ones were Grandmother (she could be stern!) and Granddaddy.  I look forward to Grandma.


----------



## Lon (Jul 3, 2016)

They are all married adults with children and they still call me Grandpa.


----------



## muffin (Jul 3, 2016)

My nine grown up grandchildren still call me Nan and my Great Grandaughter too.


----------



## dollie (Aug 8, 2017)

nanna


----------



## terry123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine call me mimi and now my kids do too!!


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm Grandma to all.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 8, 2017)

Opah and Mimi....don't remember how that started, but grands and great grands all use that.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 12, 2017)

Just Grandma, but my granddaughter will sometimes call me Gramcracker just to be funny.  I read that Prince George calls the Queen "Gan Gan" and his father William used to call her "Gary".  LOL


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> MeeMaw when she was young and now it's just Grandma.  The step-granddaughters always called me Grandma.  The new little sort-of-granddaughter calls me Nanny.



Update:  Now there are TWO little "sort-of-granddaughters" and apparently "Nanny" was too close to "Grandma" for certain members of the family, so I get called by a form of my first name now.  The older one came to be a while back and said "___________, you aren't really my Grandma, are you?"  I told her no, but I loved her like a grandma.  She said, "Well, you aren't really my Grandma but you're MY _________ and that's OK!"  Warmed my heart.


----------



## Lon (Aug 12, 2017)

Mine are all adults now with kids of their own. They called me GRANDPA when small and still do now.


----------

